# Siser vs Thermoflex HTV 2015



## diana13t (Mar 11, 2009)

I saw an old post from 2008 about this, but products change so I'd like to get new opinions. I've always used Thermoflex Plus and their Glitterflex but now I'm wondering how it compares with Siser Easyweed and Glitter?

Which brand weeds easier? Presses better? Looks Better? Is more durable?

Thanks in advance for your opinions and experience.


----------



## LewisScreenPrint (Sep 20, 2011)

Thermoflex is the best in the business in my opinion but I hate their glitter. Specialty Graphics has the best glitter i've ever used. Very vivid and has a sandy feel to it. 

Specialty Glitter Roll - 20" wide


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

both are good/different feel/colors to them, I say collect them all!
I don't know if you sub but if you do this glitter is sweet!you can see examples around 7 minutes into video.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gucDB4oxi0


----------

